# newbie advice needed re age of BOSC monitor lizard



## Nikkijack36 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is Nikki.
I am wondering if there is any way i can find out how old my BOSC Monitor Lizard is.

I bought him the other day and really i'm just getting to learn about them.
He is approx 16inches long and seems to be tame but still weary due to new owners.

If anyone can tell me how old he may be i would appreciate if you could let me know in order to make sure he is getting the correct food for his age.

Many Thanks.
Nikki


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, correct food for his age - no matter what age he is - is going to be 90% insects of appropriate size - an adult will eat locusts, roaches and land snails; a smaller one will take crickets, locusts and roaches (not to mention smaller snails).

Sixteen inches long, depending on how he's been fed up to now, could be anything from eight months old to a year or two. Lizards don't grow by age as much as they grow by how much they're fed.


----------



## Nikkijack36 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thankyou for such a promt reply.
Previous owner fed him Large black crickets (he loves them apparantly) however we can only get hold of medium sizes untill next week.
He also has giant mealworms and crickets
Likes eggs gave once a week but reading up it says no more than once a month?

He also gave us some baby chick's but we have not given him 1 of these yet,


----------

